# Can surgery cure my Slow transit and IBS-C?



## Stardock (Nov 8, 2012)

I've been diagnosed with IBS-C and Slow Transit Constipation by a gastroenterologist. I was told that my colon was thin, floppy and elongated like the elders colon and I'm only 22 years old. It's been 11 months since I was diagnosed and my condition hasn't improved at all.

Here's my brief history:


Food poisoning from takeaway sushi 3 months prior to getting IBS.
Experienced intense anxiety/panic attack at work for 1/2 hr(I broke some expensive equipment) 1 month prior to getting IBS.
Drank 30 ~ 70 ml of 1 year old opened red wine. Within 5 minutes, it gave me an intense upper abdominal pain for 10 minutes a week prior to getting IBS.
Started getting mild abdominal pain, constipation and food intolerances.
Went to the doctor and was prescribed Buscopan Forte for 3 weeks.
Got a Rectal Prolapse from straining in the toilet too often and because my constipation wasn't addressed by the doctor. 
Few days later, all of my symptoms worsened significantly and I started getting new symptoms such as tenesmus(need to defecate) and mucous discharge.
After drinking sips of soda, my lower abdomen became bloated for 5 minutes and it was so painful that I thought it was going to explode. I'm hoping that didn't cause any damage to my colon.
Diagnosed with Impacted colon after an X-ray and was prescribed stimulant laxatives for 5 months.
Doctor suspected I had Gastritis because I was getting upper abdominal pain as soon as I hate things like cookies. Nexium cured my upper abdominal pain.
Had a CT Scan because the gastroenterologist thought I had Sigmoid Vulvulus during the Colonoscopy.
CT Scan showed no structural abnormality so I was diagnosed with IBS-C, Elongated Colon and Slow Transit by a gastroenterologist.

These are the results from the tests I had:



> *ENDOSCOPY REPORT*
> 
> *Findings*:
> Digital rectal examination: No masses felt.
> ...





> *CT Abdomen*
> 
> *Clinical Information:* Worsening constipation. Unusual twist in the sigmoid colon reminiscent of a Volvulus/extrinsic compression? Extra colonic mass or compression in abdomen. No previous films however are available for comparison.
> 
> ...





> Specimen: *RANDOM COLOIC BIOPIES*
> 
> Macroscopic: (JM/PC)
> 
> ...


My main problems now are:


No bowel movement for up to 3 days or more(even with psyllium) unless I take laxatives/coffee
Have all kinds of food/drink intolerances which causes tenesmus and mucous discharge for hours.
Rectal prolapse causing tenesmus(need to defecate).
Lacking in energy and difficulty doing anything possibly because of the above conditions.
Have trouble exercising and going outside because of tenesmus and constipation.
When I'm bloated, one side of my abdomen becomes more inflated than the other which cauess my stomach look unsymmetrical. Also after I eat a big meal, my stomach tone looks unsymmetrical(belly button slightly leaning to the left side).

I have changed my diet, take probiotics, multivitamin, fish oil, psyllium and do weights and cardio exercise a lot but I still feel miserable everyday and my life is not the same anymore with this condition. I'm thinking of getting a surgery next year if that's the only way to cure my condition.

In the first couple of months I was eating lots of fruits and vegetables and avoiding literally everything that caused symptoms but now I kind of gave up eating healthy because I know that my condition is not going to improve anymore. So now I drink coffee almost everyday even though it causes some tenesmus and mucous because it helps me empty my bowel and gives me energy which I'm lacking in because of my condition.

Here's the strange reaction I get to certain food/drinks:


Green tea causes tenesmus, mucous discharge and occasional rectal bleeding.
Black coffee causes tenesmus and mucous discharge. And I get less of these symptoms if I mix it with milk.
Lactose-free Yogurt causes rectal bleeding.

So my question is, Is all of my condition incurable or can some of them be cured through surgery? If it's curable, is it a good idea to get a surgery? Or should I wait until scientists finds a better cure for all of my conditions e.g. stem cell research?

Also, should I consider getting tested for pelvic floor dysfunction, sitz marker test and defecogram? If so, which one should I get tested for?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

as far as tests are concerned, you really should have both the sitz marker and the defecogram. they are both very good tests to have.

the sitz will show how slow your motility is as well as show if there is any particular place in the colon where the markers collect.

the defecogram will show if you have any outlet problems--a rectal prolapse, pelvic floor dysfunction, a rectocele, etc etc.. there are different treatments available depending on what kind of outlet problem you have. also, if you do have an outlet problem, surgery involving either shortening or removing the colon probably won't be successful til the outlet problem is corrected, if possible. in other words, if you have problems getting stool out to begin with, surgery for shortening/removing the colon probably won't help--you need to fix the outlet problem first.

usually they require these tests and more to determine if colon surgery will work for you.

good luck--wishing you all the best,


----------



## Stardock (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I made an appointment with the gastroenterologist again and I will discuss about sitz marker and defecogram with him. I'll also ask him if my condition is curable through surgery.


----------



## Stardock (Nov 8, 2012)

I told my gastroenterologist that I think I have a rectal prolapse. But he assured me I don't so I showed him the picture. After I showed him the picture of my prolapse he agreed that I do have a rectal prolapse and he was surprised by it because he didn't see it during the colonoscopy. It's funny how I've been telling the doctors and gastroenterologist that I think I have a rectal prolapse since April last year, but they didn't take me seriously until I showed them the picture.

So I was told that I probably can only get the surgery for rectal prolapse at Brisbane private hospital. I live in Cairns so I'd need to fly to Brisbane and find a hotel to stay for weeks...and pay lots of money for private hospital because I don't have private cover.

I got my gastroenterologist to send a referral to a local colorectal surgeon so I can discuss with him the cost and other options for surgery. He said that he will send the referral by early next week on 22nd of Feb(friday). I waited patiently for 12 days and I didn't get any phone calls so I ended up calling them myself today. Turns they haven't received anything so I had to call my gastroenterologist's office again to tell them to send it again...

I'm very irritated by this since this is the second time that the referral wasn't sent properly. It's also upsetting to know that I spent $90 for an appointment only to get my specialist to send a referral to a local colecteral surgeon and that wasn't even done properly.

I've also been asking him what the root cause of my IBS-C, Elongated colon, Slow Transit was by showing him the timeline of how I started developing my symtoms but he had nothing to say about it. Aren't gastroenterologists supposed to be knowledgeable about these kind of stuff?

I probably won't be making anymore appointments unless it's really necessary because this is the third time I had an appointment with him which cost me $270.

Because referral was sent so late, I have to wait until 10th of April to see the local colorectal surgeon which is next month...and this is JUST to talk to him so who knows how long I have to wait for the surgery.

I've already spent so much money on doctor and specialist appointments, all kinds of tests like CT scan, X-rays, colonoscopy, UREA breath test, Stool test and medications so if the surgery is going cost $10,000, I don't think I'll be able to have the surgery immediately because my family is poor.

It's really unfair how I have to deal with this illness/condition since I've never been a smoker, don't drink, generally eat well and still young(22). I swear that my problem started from either food poisoning/stress at work or from drinking 1 year old red wine. I don't know which is the root cause but I wish I knew. If anyone can help me find out the root cause of my conditions, please help me out. Here's my older post with more details on how I started getting the symptoms: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/158555-what-do-you-think-caused-my-ibs-c-and-redundant-colon/

I really want to get a surgery soon because my tenesmus is ruining my life and I literally can't do anything right now other than work at casual job few times a week. I have hard time going to the gym and going out in general because of tenesmus(need to defecate). I completely stopped socialising, I never smile at work and I can't study.


----------

